# Generator......oh the choices



## Coog (May 11, 2013)

I live out in the country as many of you do. So I need a generator that can power a 220 volt 1/2 horse well pump motor. I think a 4000 or 5000 watt generator would do but it seams silly to buy such a large generator for 4 or 5 lights, a refrigerator, freezer, CD player, and fireplace fan (if it is winter time).  A 2000 watt generator could power the house if it were not for the well.  Wondering if any one else is in this same predicament.  

I would also like to have the propane option and the larger units get pretty expensive with the conversion kits (and consume a lot more unnecessary fuel). The small units like the Honda 2000i and Yamaha 2000 watt comparable are pretty reasonable and sip the fuel.

I was thinking a cheaper 6500 watt Generac and a Honda or Yamaha 2000 watt generator.  But that means two generators.

Anyone else in the same predicament that can lend assistance.


----------



## Descending sparky (May 12, 2013)

Well I am a licensed electrician so this is right up my alley! So the questions are, you looking for a portable unit, do you want a gas powered or propane powered, do you have propane at your place if you do intend on using propane, how often would you typically have outages and for how long?  I just moved into a home in the country and after our first large storm I said enough is enough and installed a 7kw generac propane generator with auto transfer switch! Don't regret it one bit, gives me a peace of mind to know I can go to work and know my basement isn't filling with water, food is going bad, house is going cold, etc! It's a must have where I live everything there's is an outage here I have a grin from ear to ear on my face as I always hear the local horror stories associated with now power in a freezing cold night or a nasty rain storm etc! One thing you should consider when looking at any generator that is portable is the receptacles that are on the unit! I had my eye in a great Honda generator but when I went to purchase it the twist lock receptacle was only a 20 amp 250/125v! I would go for a 30amp   Which should be on most units 6000 watts and above!  Glad I went with the generac anyways installed many of these units had no problems and its all self sufficient!  Hope you make out ok with your hunt for power!


----------



## nate379 (May 12, 2013)

I use a 4000 watt gen set for powering my house and I'd really need to go a bit larger.

The 4kw will power the usual stuff (fridge, freezer, couple fans, lights) but that's about it. If the water heater kicks on (indirect off my boiler) it sometimes stalls the generator or trips the breaker. Also same for using the washing machine and gas dryer, or the microwave.
Also it's loud as heck. It doesn't have the idle down feature so it runs at full bore even if almost nothing is on.

I do need to fix my wiring for it, I think that may help. I used my welding cord as the power cable (6 gauge SOOJW cord) but I don't have neutral hooked up (welder circuit is just 2 hots and a ground) I probably need to buy a 4 wire cable.

I'd really love to get a diesel model since I have a 300 gal tank at home and most of my vehicles and equipment is diesel.  About the only thing I use regularly that runs on gas is my ZTR mower, garden tractor with a snowblower and the chainsaws.


----------



## woodgeek (May 12, 2013)

I would get a big (cheap) 220V mother for the well, and a $100 Harbor Freight genny for 'standby' use. While the HF is only rated 800W, I ran all my needed loads in my 4 person house for 5 days during Sandy, on about 1 gal/day. That included fridge, stove blower, cfl lights, portable electronics and wifi router. Rotated some loads a little, popped the breaker only 2X.


----------



## Ehouse (May 12, 2013)

One way around the well pump problem;  use an ample storage tank in the basement with a small booster pump to the pressure tank, or place tank in the attic for gravity feed.


----------



## jebatty (May 12, 2013)

Faced the same question. First solution was a 5500W 240V generator and 10 circuit manual transfer switch. The genny is outside with a plug-in to the switch. Works great, handles the well pump as needed, and most lighting circuits and a couple of other key circuits (microwave, computer, TV etc). But like you, this was overkill yet needed for the pump. I now have added a 2000W inverter generator for "normal" use, and only start the 240V for brief periods to run the well pump. Works great. Plus the inverter generator is very portable and I use it camping, for work on power tools away from extension cord range, etc. Double plus is that the 5500W 240V also powers my MIG welder, so now I also have a portable welder to use anywhere. Think multiple use opportunities as you make your decision.


----------



## Ehouse (May 12, 2013)

Would the small genny start and run the well pump if needed or is it just 110?


----------



## Redbarn (May 12, 2013)

Coog said:


> I live out in the country as many of you do. So I need a generator that can power a 220 volt 1/2 horse well pump motor. I think a 4000 or 5000 watt generator would do but it seams silly to buy such a large generator for 4 or 5 lights, a refrigerator, freezer, CD player, and fireplace fan (if it is winter time).  A 2000 watt generator could power the house if it were not for the well.  Wondering if any one else is in this same predicament.
> 
> I would also like to have the propane option and the larger units get pretty expensive with the conversion kits (and consume a lot more unnecessary fuel). The small units like the Honda 2000i and Yamaha 2000 watt comparable are pretty reasonable and sip the fuel.
> 
> ...



I faced the exact same problem. The 2 generator solution is best.

We use our old 5500 watt B&S to run the well pump for 1 hour in the morning to run showers etc.
Then shut it down and use the Yamaha 2000 watt for the rest of the day. No Genny at night.
Use 3 galls of fuel per day max and with 30 galls on store, can last 10 days easily before having to look for fuel.
Thats before even considering draining the 40 gall gas tank in our old Suburban.
Have minimal loss of conveniences and comfort using this setup.

Besides, if 1 genny breaks, can still use the other.

I have researched using propane but is not cost effective for us.
Very seriously considered getting solar panels, battery bank and inverter but again, not cost effective.
Gasoline powered devices are the most cost effective for occasional power outages of up to 1 week.


----------



## Retired Guy (May 12, 2013)

Before we installed a stationary Generac 10KW, we used a Generac EXL4000 portable. The portable handled the well, gas furnace, refrigerator, and a few lights. We would use the microwave when the well pump was off. Worked fairly well except the issue of storing gas. I have learned to treat all gas with Stabil as soon as I buy it and keep it for no longer than 6 months. I still run the portable once a month even though we don't use it.


----------



## Highbeam (May 12, 2013)

The only real way to go is the two genny solution, a big, cheap, contractor, 240 unit and a small inverter genny. Running a big set full time sucks way too much fuel, is way too loud, and is way too expensive up front.

Let me add a few thoughts.

1) The well pump must not be powered up anytime you need water. Your bladder tank or tanks have a compressed air bladder in them that is are made to be charged up with water pressure and expand to expel the water into the home. You can get quite a lot of water from the tanks before pressure drops and then it is a slow drop. Adding tanks to the system is better for your well pump and also better in a power outage since you will have more pressurized water available before having to run the genset again. Set up the system so that the big genny only runs the well and so that you may simultaneously run the small genset to backfeed the house.

2) The small genny running the house should be an inverter set of low wattage. Low fuel consumption, high power quality, and low noise. Those inverter sets are awesome.

3) Don't worry about the plugs. Any electrician will know that you can adapt as necessary.


----------



## jebatty (May 12, 2013)

When our original bladder pressure tank failed, I replaced it with a much larger capacity pressure tank. Better pressure longer, and the well pump runs much less often, but a little longer each time the pressure switch calls the pump for water. Again, I agree with the others that the two generator solution is the best.


----------



## Coog (May 12, 2013)

Wow, thanks for all the great responses and yes I am looking at the portable units.

Jebatty and redbarn confirmed my hunch. Get a larger, cheaper, generator and a smaller 2000 watt for the long haul. I may go with the Yamaha 2400 watt unit for some extra juice since I may be using propane.  I have a thousand gallon tank which stays pretty full during the winter.  Plus Propane is cheaper than gas where I live, by over half. That should run a ref/freezer, chest freezer, four or five lights and my fireplace blower.  



Ehouse said:


> Would the small genny start and run the well pump if needed or is it just 110?



Most all 4000 watt generators and smaller do not allow for 220 and 240 volt power and my well pump is 220.  My well pump is a half house motor though.  If it were not 220 the 2000 watt generator may have been able to pull it.  Really do not want to tax my pump and damage it though.  The money I saved in the generator would have been lost if I had to replace a well pump. Good thinking though. 

High beam, I like your idea of having the both big and small generator set to feed the house with only the big capable of running the well pump.  I have heard though that the big noisy portables can run very unclean power.  Not sure how much truth there is in that. 

Honestly, it has been 15 years since we have had more than a 24 hour power outage but we get the occasional 6 to 8 hour outage and boy would it be nice to have something.  I am a bit extreme when it comes to emergency management.  When the bottom falls out, I really do not want to stand there and say to myself, "if only".

Thanks for all the insight.


----------



## nate379 (May 12, 2013)

Your well pump should be 240v.



Coog said:


> Wow, thanks for all the great responses and yes I am looking at the portable units.
> 
> Jebatty and redbarn confirmed my hunch. Get a larger, cheaper, generator and a smaller 2000 watt for the long haul. I may go with the Yamaha 2400 watt unit for some extra juice since I may be using propane. I have a thousand gallon tank which stays pretty full during the winter. Plus Propane is cheaper than gas where I live, by over half. That should run a ref/freezer, chest freezer, four or five lights and my fireplace blower.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redbarn (May 13, 2013)

I did borrow a big 120 V to 240v transformer and tried running the well pump off the 120V from the Yamaha 2000 using the transformer.
However, the start up surge current of the well pump was way too high and popped the breaker on the Genny.
There are "soft start up" well pumps available but retrofitting a well is way more expensive than buying a 2nd Genny.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 13, 2013)

We also have large and small generators.
When a storm is coming we run water into the bathtubs, and so can hold out for a couple of days before breaking out the big one.

This thread is good because it reminds me to start them up and see if they still crank out the watts.


----------



## mywaynow (May 13, 2013)

I run the 8k unit with push to start.  Use it sparingly during the day.  Don't need to run it constant.


----------



## Bad Wolf (May 13, 2013)

Add another vote for the two gen set up.  I used to think it was overthinking since we never lost power for more than 8 hrs.  Then BANG! Irene (6 days), an October snow storm (lucked out), Sandy (4 days) and a blizzard (dodged the bullet again) all within 18 months. I was lucky, some folks got wacked with outages for all four events.

I also have a battery backup for the Tarm.


----------



## maple1 (May 13, 2013)

_*Honestly, it has been 15 years since we have had more than a 24 hour power outage but we get the occasional 6 to 8 hour outage and boy would it be nice to have something.*_

I think if that were my situation, I would just increase my bladder tank capacity, maybe run some water off in the face of bad weather in case you need to flush a toilet real bad, and forget about the bigger genny.


----------



## Redbarn (May 13, 2013)

Bad Wolf said:


> Add another vote for the two gen set up.  I used to think it was overthinking since we never lost power for more than 8 hrs.  Then BANG! Irene (6 days), an October snow storm (lucked out), Sandy (4 days) and a blizzard (dodged the bullet again) all within 18 months. I was lucky, some folks got wacked with outages for all four events.
> 
> I also have a battery backup for the Tarm.



I thought I was overthinking it too until Irene & Sandy proved the value of 2 Gennys to me.


----------



## Highbeam (May 13, 2013)

Oh no, you absolutely want to be capable of pumping water. Water is critical, water is life. If you could only have one genset it would be one large enough to run the well.

Have water, have food, have heat, you can live a long time.


----------



## bmblank (May 13, 2013)

It doesn't necessarily need to pump water at the same time as running everything else. I grew up turning everything off and switching breakers to charge up the expansion tank, then switching back. This doesn't particularly work if you have a small expansion tank.


----------



## mywaynow (May 13, 2013)

fI was out 34 days from Irene through Sandy.  I don't need power 24/7, so I switch the gen off when not needed.  Stretched a tank for almost 3 days that way.  Power outages are not vacations, so dealing with sacrifices is fine.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 13, 2013)

I am up to my ears in generators but one of the 3250/2500 lil imports ends up carrying the freight every time. Through two week long and many one and two day outages.

Sips gas and keeps everything but the well pump and water heater ticking right along. For the kitchen and cooking I fire the one just like it sitting next to it and then shut it down when I am done.

Every six months I rotate the cans of gas into the truck and refill the thirty gallons of filtered water in the basement.


----------



## semipro (May 13, 2013)

Somewhat along the lines of other advice here:
I'd go with a larger inexpensive generator and a small, quiet, clean, efficient generator.
We ran our larger generator last summer during the 7 outage days after the derecho and the smell, noise, and fuel usage were really a bother.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 13, 2013)

While we are on the subject, these are the deal of the century if you don't have a transfer switch. 12/3 extension cords for really cheap. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/203216...&productId=203216486&R=203216486#.UZGXJ6I9WSo


----------



## fbelec (May 13, 2013)

for someone thinking of buying a propane gen. don't do it unless you have a big tank. if you look at the gas required for a standby automatic gen some of them take the fuel of a boiler running full out. so what i'm saying is you can't get far on a 20 pound barb q tank. diesel gens are great on fuel but loud.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 13, 2013)

Look at the electric bill KWH useage and divide it by 31 days and then 24 hours. You will find that you use a lot less KWH per hour than you think. And most of it is during the time before you go to bed.


----------



## Coog (May 13, 2013)

fbelec said:


> for someone thinking of buying a propane gen. don't do it unless you have a big tank. if you look at the gas required for a standby automatic gen some of them take the fuel of a boiler running full out. so what i'm saying is you can't get far on a 20 pound barb q tank. diesel gens are great on fuel but loud.



I've got a 1000 gallon tank. I filled it up for a buck forty a gallon this past year. I will buy that all day long compared to the price of gasoline right now and let me tell ya; gasoline is not getting any cheaper but I project natural gas/liquid propane to stay fairly reasonable.  

Buying two generators seams excessive and a lot of money.  If you stop and think about it though, besides guns, bullets and food, what else can provide comfort and piece of mind like a generator?  I say, Might as well go for it.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 13, 2013)

My second little one was an easy purchase. The night before Sandy came through I went into town to see if Aldi grocery had those two on their weekly special I saw a couple of days before. They were still there and I bought them both. I put them up on craigslist that night at a price equal to what HD was listing them for and the next morning a guy picked up one. And I decided since that left the other one just costing me $84 I would keep it.

When the storm finally hit my inbox was flooded for days.


----------



## Highbeam (May 14, 2013)

Coog said:


> I've got a 1000 gallon tank. I filled it up for a buck forty a gallon this past year. I will buy that all day long compared to the price of gasoline right now and let me tell ya; gasoline is not getting any cheaper but I project natural gas/liquid propane to stay fairly reasonable.
> 
> Buying two generators seams excessive and a lot of money. If you stop and think about it though, besides guns, bullets and food, what else can provide comfort and piece of mind like a generator? I say, Might as well go for it.


 
You do realize that gas has more energy per gallon? It takes more gallons of propane to do the same job. You're right though, lp is relatively cheap right now and with no road tax it is even cheaper.

I expect LP prices to track oil prices and be completely independent of NG prices. It doesn't matter though since you only use it during an emergency, you don't choose genny fuel based on cost per gallon since this isn't a lifestyle. You choose it based on equipment cost, fuel availability, storage ability, shelf life, etc. I can steal gas from a dead man's car, not sure how to run a big genny from a stolen BBQ tank.

Dual fuel and tri fuel are a nice way around this issue.


----------



## Coog (May 14, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> You do realize that gas has more energy per gallon? It takes more gallons of propane to do the same job. You're right though, lp is relatively cheap right now and with no road tax it is even cheaper.
> 
> I expect LP prices to track oil prices and be completely independent of NG prices. It doesn't matter though since you only use it during an emergency, you don't choose genny fuel based on cost per gallon since this isn't a lifestyle. You choose it based on equipment cost, fuel availability, storage ability, shelf life, etc. I can steal gas from a dead man's car, not sure how to run a big genny from a stolen BBQ tank.
> 
> Dual fuel and tri fuel are a nice way around this issue.



Your right, they are not comparable gallon for gallon.  We have a natural gas line that is less than a half mile from my house.  I would desperately like to have that line go by my house. Regardless, it is nice to have 800 gallons in the tank, paid for.  I plan to get the Yamaha 2400 watt tri-fuel.

Expensive but great for the versatility.


----------



## xman23 (May 14, 2013)

I'm in the camp that says go as small as possible. For me it's an emergency situation that doesn't require the whole house to be normal. I run a Champion 15 amp inverter 120VAC gas generator. It's whisper quiet, sips gas, idles with low load.  I load share. The only big load, the fridge. Run it 1/2 an hour ever 8 hours, or as needed. I built a back feed panel, that allows me to turn on anything in the house. I manually plug in the generator in five minutes

I made a emergency hook up to run the 220VAC electric hot water heater on 110. Never tried it long term but it should work, albeit very slow.

Wood stove and we are all set for days without power.

I don't have a well, but as said there's a lot of water in the bladder tank.


----------



## nate379 (May 14, 2013)

Something to consider as well is your water heater is a source for 50+ gals of potable water. The first gallon or two I'd dump out since it probably will have a bit of junk from the bottom of the tank though or use to flush the shitter.

I've had to use mine a few times since I am on a community well that has no backup power. No power = no water. I keep plenty of water in gallon jugs for normal use, but I had a renter that didn't understand "ration". She got into the jug water when I was at work and used almost 20 gals over the course of 12 hours to flush the toilet. Didn't want to leave pee to stain the bowel... 



Also it's 240v and 120v. 110, 220, or whatever else... no idea where that is coming from?! The US had 110v at one point... until maybe the 1930s.


I don't like the idea of a natural gas generator because if SHTF the gas lines could be shut down for a while.  Example: earthquake that involves a storage tank farm, pumping station, main line, etc.  That is one of the reasons I have a wood stove for heat and not a wood boiler.  Don't need anything for it to work other than wood.  I can be without water, power, food, but at least I'll still be sitting in a warm house!


----------



## maple1 (May 15, 2013)

I also have a ready supply of toilet-flushing water from the 25 gallon plastic barrel that sits under my Venmar with the condensation drain hose running into it. Anybody else who has something running to a drain at slow flow (like maybe a dehumidifier) could also put a barrell in the flow stream for an emergency (non-potable) reserve - just make up an overflow type pipe from a high point on the barrell to drain and you can forget all about it, until you need it. We have never needed to run the water pump in a power outage - we've gone 2-3 days between what's in the barrell, what's in the toilet tanks, what's in the pump bladder tank, what's in the piping, and what's in the fridge. If there's real nasty stuff in the forecast, we might fill up a few extra bottles or buckets ahead of it.

That said, I do have the means to do it if it becomes a necessity - I just haven't had to do it. We also have a dug well that I could winch a bucket of water out of if push comes to shove - and a brook a couple hundred feet away.


----------



## Highbeam (May 15, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Also it's 240v and 120v. 110, 220, or whatever else... no idea where that is coming from?!


 
It's coming from the huge portion, majority perhaps, of people in the nation who use those terms. While not technically correct, it is common terminology just like hot water heater or clips to feed your gun. We all know what is meant.


----------



## Ashful (May 15, 2013)

Coog said:


> If you stop and think about it though, besides guns, bullets and food, what else can provide comfort and piece of mind like a generator?


 
I used to work with a guy who would always say, "bullets and seeds... that's all you'll need when it all goes down. Bullets and seeds."

That guy scared me a little.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 15, 2013)

A bigger Honda than you first think. When you need a generator, you want something that you can pull out and have it be reliable, despite your mistreatment. I don't want to eff around during an ice storm when I have no power. Honda does that.

I would skip B&S, Harbor Freight, etc for portable generators. (my uneducated, one-generator opinion)


----------



## ironpony (May 15, 2013)

my small genset, 5500 is powerd by a Subaru engine has never missed a beat. The big 20kw is a 4 cyl Yanmar diesel, pretty easy on fuel.


----------



## Highbeam (May 15, 2013)

Coog said:


> If you stop and think about it though, besides guns, bullets and food, what else can provide comfort and piece of mind like a generator?


 
I'll tell you what gives me the most comfort. I have a 30 foot RV loaded with 2 big propane tanks, two full batteries, a solar panel to charge them, a 60 gallon water tank, gas water heater, gas furnace, and the whole thing is portable.


----------



## nate379 (May 15, 2013)

Sure but once a person is educated on the correct terms, it's not hard to use it!  Water heater and magazines in the examples you used.

As for the 240v and 120v instead of "220v and 110v" if a person is trying to figure out the size of generator they need, it certainly will matter. If a water heater uses 15 amps at 240v that is 3600 watts. Using the incorrect "220v" is would be only 3300 watts...



Highbeam said:


> It's coming from the huge portion, majority perhaps, of people in the nation who use those terms. While not technically correct, it is common terminology just like hot water heater or clips to feed your gun. We all know what is meant.


----------



## Ashful (May 15, 2013)

nate379 said:


> If a water heater uses 15 amps at 240v that is 3600 watts. Using the incorrect "220v" is would be only 3300 watts...


 
The result is hot water, either way.


----------



## nate379 (May 15, 2013)

Not if they used "220v" and bought a generator that was too small 



Joful said:


> The result is hot water, either way.


----------



## Ashful (May 15, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Not if they used "220v" and bought a generator that was too small


 
Not really. Generators are sold by power (peak average and continuous average), and an electric hot water heater is a resistor. Run the water heater on lower voltage, and it just draws proportionally less current, (Vrms = R*Irms, for resistive loads). It's not perfectly linear (resistance of the coil varies a bit with temperature), but close enough. Your water still gets hot, just takes 16% longer to reach set temperature (Pav = Vrms^2/R).

Now, if your water heater draws more power than (P = V^2/R) your generator can deliver (continuous average power), then you're screwed. That has nothing to do with differences in 220V / 240V, though...


----------



## nate379 (May 15, 2013)

Yes, and that's what I just said.  I used a water heater as an example but it could be lights, TV, fridge, well pump, boiler, etc, etc, etc, etc...



Joful said:


> Now, if your water heater draws more power than (P = V^2/R) your generator can deliver (continuous average power), then you're screwed.


----------



## Ashful (May 15, 2013)

Perhaps I missed your point.  Here's what I was reading:



nate379 said:


> As for the 240v and 120v instead of "220v and 110v" if a person is trying to figure out the size of generator they need, it certainly will matter. If a water heater uses 15 amps at 240v that is 3600 watts. Using the incorrect "220v" is would be only 3300 watts...


 
The water heater that draws 15 amps at 240V has a net coil resistance of 16 ohms.  That same water heater run on 220V will draw only 13.8 amps, or 3025 watts.  Assuming your 220V generator is sized greater than 3025 watts (or 13.8 amps) continuous, you will have no problem.  There is no need for your generator to deliver 3600 watts (or 15 amps) at the lower voltage, to power this water heater.


----------



## Highbeam (May 15, 2013)

I think the trick here is knowing that a heater element is built with a fixed resistance and not a fixed wattage. The standard 4500 watt element is only 4500 watts at a particular voltage.
I have been making an effort to use 120 and 240 but I have been teased about it.


----------



## begreen (May 15, 2013)

We skip the hot water when on the genny. Refrigeration is the primary purpose. Everything else is gravy.


----------



## nate379 (May 16, 2013)

Yes... yes you did!

If a person figures the load based on "220v" instead of the correct 240v they may end up with a gen set that is too small.

You WAY over analyzed the water heater. I was just using it as an example of an electrical load.



Joful said:


> Perhaps I missed your point.


 
My Generac 4000w generator powers the house just fine provided I don't turn on everything at the same time. According to the rating it's supposed to only be good for 16 amps but it will power much more than that.
I've run my MIG welder on it before and it pulls close to 30 amps at full power.

Only thing I hate about it is that it's heavy (300+ lbs) and very loud.  Even with 125ft of cord I can still hear it in the house.


----------



## mywaynow (May 16, 2013)

Loud is not all bad.  If you can hear it, you can hear it stop too.  During Sandy and Irene, the theft of gennys was an issue.  The day I picked mine up the store had sold 5 to people that had theirs stolen.  One person was duped big time.  Genny was running behind the garage when his power stopped.  He figured a cord was out, or breaker tripped and didn't immediately investigate.  When he did get to checking the situation, he walked to the rear of the garage to find his lawn mower sitting there running, and no generator!  Thieves started the mower and stopped the generator. 

If you put real bucks into a generator you may want to invest in a long heavy duty cable and lock.


----------



## Ashful (May 16, 2013)

nate379 said:


> You WAY over analyzed the water heater. I was just using it as an example of an electrical load.


 
That's what I do! 

<-- Chief Scientist of microwave / radar / electromag weapons company, MSEE, Ph.D candidate, resident electron nerd


----------



## nate379 (May 16, 2013)

I probably should also take all the keys out of my cars and lock my doors too then 



mywaynow said:


> Loud is not all bad. If you can hear it, you can hear it stop too. During Sandy and Irene, the theft of gennys was an issue. The day I picked mine up the store had sold 5 to people that had theirs stolen. One person was duped big time. Genny was running behind the garage when his power stopped. He figured a cord was out, or breaker tripped and didn't immediately investigate. When he did get to checking the situation, he walked to the rear of the garage to find his lawn mower sitting there running, and no generator! Thieves started the mower and stopped the generator.
> 
> If you put real bucks into a generator you may want to invest in a long heavy duty cable and lock.


----------



## begreen (May 16, 2013)

mywaynow said:


> If you put real bucks into a generator you may want to invest in a long heavy duty cable and lock.


 
Or invest in a new neighborhood, jeesh.


----------



## woodgeek (May 17, 2013)

I live in a great neighborhood, and I locked up my HarborFright genny!


----------



## MasterMech (May 24, 2013)

People get a little crazy during extended outages.  Sometimes you get strangers roaming in neighborhoods that they don't belong to.

My gen is so heavy, either there's going to be so many of them that it's hopeless, or I really don't want to mess with the sumbitch that can heist it off on his own.


----------



## nate379 (May 25, 2013)

nate379 said:


> I probably should also take all the keys out of my cars and lock my doors too then


I think I woulda just laughed at that point!  Smart enough to come up with something like that, you can have it!


----------



## nate379 (May 25, 2013)

nate379 said:


> I think I woulda just laughed at that point!  Smart enough to come up with something like that, you can have it!





MasterMech said:


> People get a little crazy during extended outages.  Sometimes you get strangers roaming in neighborhoods that they don't belong to.
> 
> My gen is so heavy, either there's going to be so many of them that it's hopeless, or I really don't want to mess with the sumbitch that can heist it off on his own.




I live in a "shoot and bury woodchippered body in the woods... Nope never seen them officer"  neighborhood.

  Sold a dirt bike to a guy that seemed shady, he got to the house before i did.  i get there and two of my neighbors had walked over to my house with guns drawn!  The guy nearly chit his pants!

Don't get too many white van steak hockers or jemimah's witnesses anymore either, think we scared them all off!

I tell people don't show up to my house unannounced if your stent a good friend.  Either the dog will get you or the neighbors will.


----------



## nate379 (May 25, 2013)

I meant aren't.  Sorry cant edit my posts with iPhone!


----------



## BrotherBart (May 28, 2013)

Well this one is off in the weeds.


----------

